# BOTTLE CLEANING



## thadhenshaw (Apr 4, 2009)

I FOUND AN EASY WAY TO CLEAN THE INSIDE OF DIRTY BOTTLES. TAKE A PIECE OF A PLASTIC COAT HANGER AND  A PIECE OF SCOTCH BRITE. TAKE A SMALL SCREW AND A RUBBER WASHER,CUT A STRIP OF THE SCOTCH BRITE AND SCREW IT TO THE END OF THE PLASTIC HANGER. PUT IT IN A CORDLESS DRILL WITH A LITTLE AJAX. IT DOES A PRETTY GOOD JOB.


----------



## preditor (Apr 4, 2009)

how big is the scotch brite strip ???


----------



## preditor (Apr 4, 2009)

I have used scotch brite in my buddys body shop its pretty abrasive, does it not scratch the bottle???


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 4, 2009)

I use scotchbrite to clean dirt out of 'em.. I make a little brush by tying a 1 by 2 inch piece to the end of a piece of coat hanger.. works fine for dirt, especially after soaking the bottle for a couple days.. but I never cured a sick one that way!


----------



## thadhenshaw (Apr 5, 2009)

I CUT MINE ABOUT 1 1/2 INCHES WIDE. IF IT IS TO WIDE ITS HARD TO GET IN THE BOTTLE. I CUT IT IN TO STRIPS AROUND 3 INCHES LONG.THIS WILL NOT SCRATCH THE GLASS, I HAVE USED STEEL WOOL WITH GOOD RESULTS. YOU CAN ALLSO FILL THE BOTTLE PART WAY UP WITH SALT, IT HELPS TO GET SOME OF THE HARDER STUFF OUT. IT MIGHT NOT GET ALL THE STAINS OUT BUT IT DOES A GOOD JOB OF CLEANING THEM. MAKE SHURE TO USE A PLASTIC HANGER,THE METAL ONES WILL MARK THE GLASS UP.


----------



## thadhenshaw (Apr 5, 2009)

IF YOU ARE CLEANING A BOTTLE THAT HAS A LABLE ON IT DO NOT USE AJAX  OR ANYTHING THAT CONTAINS BLEACH. THE BOTTLE WILL BE CLEAN BUT ALL THE WRITING WILL BE GONE,I FOUND OUT THE HARD WAY


----------

